# How many hours do you sleep per night?



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

On an average how many hours do you sleep every night?




I normaly sleep around 9 hours, but lately I have been sleeping more.


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

I sleep about 8 hours every night. But I'm not working right now. When I was working, I got about 5 hours if I was lucky.

I never needed much sleep until a few years ago. I used to stay up all night sometimes and still go to school or work in the morning, no prob. There is no way I could do that now. I really need at least 7 or 8 hours to feel decent. My problem is going to sleep. Once I'm asleep I'm fine, but it takes me FOREVER to fall asleep.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I am good to go on 9 or 10 hours. However on my days off I could really sleep more.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

2 to 4 hours a night.


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

at least 5 or 4 hours


----------



## GodsShyLilChild (Dec 18, 2004)

5 or 6,if im lucky,maybe less,maybe more


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

7 or 8


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

7 or 8


----------



## Paradox (Aug 9, 2004)

It varies for me. It can be anywhere between 5 and 10 hours.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

About 8 hours. That's how long I'm able to sleep.


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

I sleep 8-10 hours.. I love sleep.


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

7-10 hours. I try to go for over 7, b/c that's not enough sleep for me.


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

8-9 hrs :hide


----------



## opacity (Sep 26, 2004)

I usually need 9 hours to feel refreshed. I start to feel a little tired even if I got 8 hours of sleep. \

On average I get about 8 and a half hours of sleep.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

I don't sleep til the last episode of The Simpsons has gone off for the day which is at 11:30pm. Thats my bed time and I have to be up at 5:45am. I put 5 hours when I meant to put six. I never get a full eight hours or more sleep. Not anymore. Not even on the weekends.


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Due to a worsening case of internet addiction, I currently sleep around 3-4 hours each night. Don't ask me how I get by at work, because I don't.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

8-10 hours


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

usually around 4-6

...I'd rather sleep all day and stay up all night


----------



## rainboots (Jun 25, 2004)

about 9-10hrs usually. i've slept longer though.


----------



## Reeses (Jan 12, 2005)

Hm.. I go to bed at 10:00.. I have a serious sleeping problem so I toss and turn until 2:00... forced to wake up at 7:00... oh that's a healthy 5 hours of sleep... not..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6 or 7, usually.


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Really varies. Sometimes none, sometimes 3, sometimes 10. If I sleep more than 8 hours I get a massive headache. Usually about once a week I just don't feel like sleeping so I don't. Tonight I have too much homework so I won't sleep at all. Last night, though, I got about 11 hours. :stu


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

typically 9-10 hours once i can fall asleep


----------



## breydonlee (Aug 30, 2004)

most nights i get 6 hours sleep sometimes less if I go online. On my days off I turn the alarm off and wake up on my own sometimes having 8 or more hours sleep as I get tired towards the end of the week as I work long hours.


----------



## Sinya (Feb 14, 2005)

I usually sleep 7-8 hours, but I wake up several times during the night. When I'm really stressed I only sleep 3-4 hours a night. I fall asleep quite easily, but sometimes I wake up and I can't get to sleep again.


----------



## loridee (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a full courseload, so my sleep is compromised. Usually, it's 6 hours a night. But my body NEEDS 8!


----------



## lyn01 (Apr 8, 2004)

I usually sleep about 9 hours if I can get away with it


----------



## nbll12 (Feb 16, 2005)

about 3-4 hours...too much to do, not enough time :fall


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

8 to 9 hours usually.



nbll12 said:


> about 3-4 hours...too much to do, not enough time :fall


Doesn't this make you utterly exhausted throughout the day?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

around 48 hrs


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Depends. During the week I get between 2 to 4 hours, sometimes less, rarely more. I can sometimes sneak in an hour's nap during the day, though. On the weekends, I usually spend the whole of either Saturday or Sunday asleep.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

On a good day, around 8 hours. On a bad day, none. On an average day, around 5. 

And my sleep is almost always on and off, as in, I'll take a "nap," set an alarm, and keep hitting the snooze button until I have to get up for school.

And I usually crash when I reach the weekend. At least 14 hours of sleep Friday night right through to Saturday afternoon...


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Usually, 6-10 hours, it really depends. Sometimes I don't sleep at all, all nighters are pretty normal things for me.... 

I usually go to bed at like 2:00 am and wake up at like 11:00 am.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

About 6 1/2


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

about 10 hours unless I have to go somewhere (which is rarely). I'm not a morning person and I prefer to stay in bed as long as I can :/


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

it varies wildly on a night-by-night basis from 0 to 30+ hours.

Sleep disorders = funtimes.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

it varies from 5 hours to 10 hours. it depends on the day and how i feel.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I average 7.5 - 8 hours on a work night. I don't like going to bed early. I usually wake up tired but am okay by the time I arrive at work. On the weekends, I shoot for 10 hours and maybe a nap. I love to sleep.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I usually go to bed around midnight and my alarm goes off at 7. So usually about 7 hours.

BUT, my body wants about 8-9 hours of sleep. I really need to go to bed earlier.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Usually about 4 or 5 hours.


----------



## CMPS (Jul 10, 2011)

Average is around seven hours, but that's only when I'm going to school and this semester it's only two days a week. When I sleep in, it can often be for ten or eleven hours. Kind of an erratic schedule, but I'm generally not sleep deprived unless I have a paper due or something.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Usually 5 or 6 hours.

I can live on 3 hours of sleep though. I did that all of last semester (go to sleep at 3:00am and wake up at 6:00am)


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm beyond weird. If I sleep 4 hours, I feel wide awake in the morning. If I sleep 6, I feel like a zombie. I usually end up somewhere around 5 though.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Sleep until the female cat cry's around for food in the morning. Luckily she lets me sleep at least 7 hours before she does that. It use to be she would do it at midnight.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Usually about 8 or 9. Lately, though, thanks to my wonderful new neighbours, about 1... possibly 2, if I'm lucky.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

5 hours every night.


----------

